# Movies that destoyed part of your soul



## Mega Wolf (Feb 15, 2007)

This is a little question I could not find any other place to put, so I guess I'll ask it here. 

In my time, I have managed to avoid plenty of movies I did not want to see, at least at the theaters. So I'll ask this. "What movies have you seen (Spent money to see these movies at the movie theaters, not seen for free or seen at home) that you REALLY wish you hadâ€™int?"

Thatâ€™s right, I'm asking for you guys to put down movies that violated you with their suck-ness, that made you want to walk out, walk to the ticket booth, look the employee in the eye, and punch them in the face... why? Because they did'int warn you were spending $7.50 and 90 minutes of your life on garbage. 

Feel free to post why these where horrible movies, in your opinion, and why the makers owe you an apology and that part of your soul back.


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 15, 2007)

That Yu-gi-oh movie that came out here. I can beilve I let myself get dragged along to it


----------



## Visimar (Feb 15, 2007)

Luckily for me, I turn my head away the instant I watch them. I'm immune to their hypnotic effects.

...well, except that one time with Dragon Ball Z. @_@


----------



## Rhainor (Feb 15, 2007)

I actually can't think of any movies that I saw in a theater and regretted.  Of course, it's 1:15am, so my brain isn't functioning at full capacity...


----------



## Ludren (Feb 15, 2007)

*KM31*, the first 30 minutes were pretty interesting and made everyone stay on their sits, however on the last 30 minutes everything suddenly became very weird and hard to understand. (For me at least and everyone who seemed to start looking each other and asking what was going on. ) My two friends also were complaining about the same thing during all the way back home. What a waste! :x
      If someone here has seen it, you might know what I'm talking about.:?


----------



## blackdragoon (Feb 15, 2007)

the descent. i hate that crummy little pile of dogsh*t they tried to call a movie. it was long boring and not scary in the least. the only good point was when that one girl accidentally stabbed that other girl in the neck with a spike....which btw is exactly what i wanted to do to the producers of that movie after i saw it.


(i like the yu-gi-oh movie somewhat though)


----------



## Mega Wolf (Feb 15, 2007)

For me, In recent memory, I'd have to say SAW 3.

My friend begged and pleaded for me to go see it with him, and after about 2 months of his constant blathering, I finaly gave in and saw the stupid thing, and what did you know? It was the same thing from the first, and second movie. And it ended exactly how I expected it too. I managed to blunt the trama it caused to my sanity by MST3K'ing the thing the whole time, and while it was pissing off my friend since he likes the series, he laughed every time I did. What I REALLY hate about that and the other SAW movies is that they have 'flash back' sequences... that show you stuff you JUST SAW 2 MINUTES AGO!! I guess they expect a bunch of people with goldfish memory to see the movie or something. Then again people now at days are so stupid that they have to be held, by the friggan hand, through the plot of any movie that has any plot more complex thenÂ Â 'Shootshoot, bangbang, sex, oh no's, win, end.'


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Feb 15, 2007)

that weird kung-pow movie


----------



## Iveechan (Feb 15, 2007)

Didn't see it in the theatre, but Babe 2 broke my soul.  I have this weird empathy thing for animals, even if they're fake, and that movie seemed like it should be called "101 ways to torment computer generated animals".


----------



## Jelly (Feb 15, 2007)

The first Saw (so, I've refused to see any of the rest of them)...it's pretty rare that I go out to see a movie. A friend thought that it looked pretty scawwy, so after making fun of him (before and after, relentlessly) we went to go see it...god...s-so awful.


----------



## GrinninCroc (Feb 15, 2007)

Contact will always go down as the most embarrasing addition to my collection, although it is competing with the likes of:

Armageddon (Giant rock saves world from Bruce Willis!), 

Colateral Damage, 

Terminator 3 (That hurt, seeing John Connor, the great leader of the war agains the machienes, who for two movies has been protrayed as a super-human leader of men who pulled the human race up by it's bootstraps, transformed into a wet blanket who only manages to save mankind because he fell down the right hole at the right time. Rubbish!)

Alexander (Dont buy the extended edition, all it does the cinimatic equivilant of two kicks in the balls instead of just the one.) 

Speed 2 

and pretty much every "comedy" Martin Lawrence has ever been in. 

But as for movies that were actually painful to watch Catwoman has to take the cake. Pure shyte.


----------



## dave hyena (Feb 15, 2007)

Braveheart.

There is no bridge. 8)


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Feb 15, 2007)

Van Helsing. God, what was I on?


----------



## Whirlaxis (Feb 15, 2007)

the grudge 2

it went something like this:

RAWR!
AHHH
dead
-switchcharacters-
sex
RAWR
AHH
dead
-repeat-


----------



## imnohbody (Feb 15, 2007)

Limited solely to movies seen in the theater, the only movie I've ever regretted buying a ticket for (though at the $6 matinee price) was "The Tuxedo", which I went to see because I was hoping against hope that, somehow, this US-made Chan movie wouldn't suck, unlike the Rush Hour movies and Shanghai Noon/Knights stuff. Surprise, surprise, joke's on me. I hear that his later US stuff is even worse, though I'm not going to spend money to find out.

The hell of it is that I used to eagerly await a new Chan movie. But with the Follywood crap he's been doing, I think I'll just stick to his Hong Kong movies, back before  he got tied up in obvious wires and American movie executive crap.


----------



## Dustmeat (Feb 15, 2007)

Star Wars episodes 1 thru 3.  Ruined part of my childhood memories.


----------



## psu3doreal (Feb 15, 2007)

The Fog. I thought I was gonna be scared out of my mind, but I ended up being bored out of my mind. : Either way, it was pretty horrible. I didn't like it at all.


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 15, 2007)

Eragon.
I mean, I shouldn't have had my hopes up, but that was craaaaaaaaaaaaaaap.

Same with the second Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Feb 15, 2007)

eragon did suck, book is way better, and what the hell is ' if the rider dies, so does the dragon' crap all about??


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 15, 2007)

Anything by Uwe Boll, but more importantly, the BloodRayne movie. Sure, I got to watch it for free, but I still felt ripped off!


----------



## Earn_BlackHeart (Feb 15, 2007)

oh jeez... lemme see...

Bowling For Columbine, Farenheit 9/11... corruption in the air ring a bell?

and others... mainly Date Movie, Not Another Teen Movie, and other wierd silly shit like that...

and whoa... I didn't know some people hated the Saw triologies. >> <<


----------



## Damaratus (Feb 15, 2007)

CyberFoxx said:
			
		

> Anything by Uwe Boll, but more importantly, the BloodRayne movie. Sure, I got to watch it for free, but I still felt ripped off!



I had a friend drag me along to this.  The whole time that I was going I kept asking him if he was sure that he wanted to go and see Bloodrayne, I cited the other movies Uwe had done, and how awful they were; he still insisted on seeing it.  I want those hours of my life back, seriously.


----------



## tigermist (Feb 15, 2007)

The stupid little horror movie called "Altered" it was horrid. Neve ever see it its so fake.


----------



## Surgat (Feb 15, 2007)

_Epic Movie_.


----------



## medli32 (Feb 15, 2007)

That movie where these people were lost at sea (Can't remember the name) and hor of floating around and I think they just either died or got eaten by sharks (I didn't wait for the end and neither did my frends)


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Feb 15, 2007)

scary movie 4 wasn't as good as 1 or 2 . same goes 4 scary movie 3


----------



## quark (Feb 15, 2007)

medli32 said:
			
		

> That movie where these people were lost at sea (Can't remember the name) and hor of floating around and I think they just either died or got eaten by sharks (I didn't wait for the end and neither did my frends)



Oh mannn I loved that movie. It made me feel so incredibly tense and jumpy, because I kept waiting for sharks or something to start eating them.  But yeah, I think the husband got eaten by sharks, and the wife decided to just give up and die.  And since the name of the movie wasn't used, it doesn't count as a spoiler. Woo woo!
I'm also putting in my surprise at how many people hate the Saw movies. Didn't like Saw 2, want to see Saw 3, but loved the first Saw movie.  Scary scary.
Last movie I got dragged to that I didn't want to see was the Guardian. <sarcasm>Oh joy, Ashton Kutcher and Kevin Costner in the same movie. Could it get any better? </sarcasm>
But as for movies that have destroyed my soul, the original Night of the Living Dead and Dawn of the Dead, while being awesome, had a really nasty effect on me.  Let's just say that I used to do nightly zombie checks and would check the locks on my doors constantly.  If I ever meet George Romero, I'm first going to hug him, then give him a good punch.


----------



## yak (Feb 15, 2007)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Braveheart.
> 
> There is no bridge. 8)


Can you please elaborate? Surprisingly, I'm kind'a intrigued. What bridge?


----------



## Icarus (Feb 15, 2007)

Alien v. Preditor

wtf...Alien lost?!!!??!?!??! bull...


----------



## DavidN (Feb 15, 2007)

The thing about Uwe Boll's films is that they're not even terrible in a funny way - they're just excruciatingly awful. And what I find most disturbing about the Saw films is that they're basically a high-stakes version of The Crystal Maze (we can only hope no one from Channel 5 gets to see it).


----------



## rowanwand (Feb 15, 2007)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show has stolen my soul.

I know, I know, it came out in 1975 but yes, I still paid money to see it every other weekend until I joined the shadow cast.  Now I still go see it every other weekend, but I don't have to pay for it anymore except for three dollars a month to be in the cast.

...Let me give you a little backstory here.  Rocky Horror is one of the worst movies ever made.  In fact, it probably shouldn't have ever been made at all.  It's very low-budget, the plot is almost non-existent, and by the time it was filmed the actors had already been performing it onstage for months and they were sick of it.

That said, it's great to be a member of the cult following, great to dress up and yell things at the movie, great to play with props and pretend that it is a good movie.  Still, if I hadn't seen it, I would probably be normal.

Unfortunately, RHPS stole my soul and left this: a singing tap-dancing Transsexual Transylvanian. *nod nod* If you value your soul (and your virginity!!![inside joke ftw]) then please, please, DO NOT go see RHPS. If, on the other hand, you are a freak like me, go right ahead and have fun.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Feb 16, 2007)

rowanwand said:
			
		

> If you value your soul (and your virginity!!![inside joke ftw]) then please, please, DO NOT go see RHPS.



Yup, lost my RHPS virginity this fall, in fact. Fun, fun experience, even though the film is mediocre by today's standards. Plus, you get to meet a ton of cool people. ^..^


----------



## TeeGee (Feb 16, 2007)

Manos: The Hands of Fate

I want the 30 minutes I spent wondering if the movie started back.


----------



## Rhainor (Feb 16, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> Eragon.
> I mean, I shouldn't have had my hopes up, but that was craaaaaaaaaaaaaaap.



It was only crap if you were expecting it to be reasonably close to the book; since when has Hollywood EVER been good at keeping book-to-movie adaptations close to the source material, _especially_ 20th Century Fox?

I saw the movie 6 times before it finished its main theater run (still got the budget-theater "bonus round" coming), and I'm no glutton for punishment.  I love the movie.  Yeah, it could have been better, but I'd MUCH rather have this than have no Eragon movie at all.



			
				Silva-Dragon said:
			
		

> eragon did suck, book is way better, and what the hell is ' if the rider dies, so does the dragon' crap all about??



The book is *always* better.  As for the other part, they did that for simplicity, so they wouldn't have to explain as much; in the book, it wasn't definite either way, but it was extremely likely that if either died, the other would too, simply because having another mind that has become an embedded and intertwined part of your consciousness torn away and destroyed is by far the most deeply traumatic experience anyone could have -- which is why Galbatorix went crazy.


----------



## Hanazawa (Feb 16, 2007)

that "rider dies, dragon dies" thing sounds like a Pern ripoff. ;p


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Feb 16, 2007)

TeeGee said:
			
		

> Manos: The Hands of Fate
> 
> I want the 30 minutes I spent wondering if the movie started back.



That was most lulz I had in a long time!

"The master would not approve!"


----------



## dave hyena (Feb 16, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Can you please elaborate? Surprisingly, I'm kind'a intrigued. What bridge?



Well, in Braveheart, that bit of the film which is called "The battle of Stirling" where a heroic force of highlanders defeat the English is missing the pivotal axis on which the battle actually turned.

IRL, it was the battle of Stirling *bridge*: The commander of the English force wanted to end the war as quickly as possible (to save on expenses). He refused the offer of a scottish knight to lead his cavalry over a ford where they could cross 60 at a time, and instead made them cross over the nearer Stirling bridge. 

Alas, only a very small number could cross the bridge at a time and the Scots seized the opportunity to attack while the English force was divided and there was much defeating.

Not to mention that the Scots force was a motivated and professional army of well trained and eqquiped soldiers. No ragged highlanders to be seen. That didn't stop them from making a *horrible* statue in stirling though: http://www.neatorama.com/images/2006-07/william-wallace-braveheart-statue-caged.jpg

Oh irony of ironies, it was so bad it had to be proteted from vandals.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Feb 16, 2007)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Braveheart.
> 
> There is no bridge. 8)



I thought I was the only one who noticed. :b


----------



## Kittiara (Feb 16, 2007)

Every Harry Potter movie and Star Wars Episodes I-III.

Yet I continued to watch them because I have this naiive hope that somehow they wont suck terribly and will do justice to the books / original trilogy.Â Â Bet you I'll still waste money on HP because of that same wish.

But I'm getting better to spot movies I wont want to have spent money on (ie: Eragon, hated the book anyway so I saw it coming XD).


----------



## DavidN (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not a huge fan of Harry Potter, but I think the films are improving considerably because of being significantly "darkened" (as horribly overused a phrase as that is). I would imagine the third one would be totally impossible to understand without reading the book, as so many details of the plot are missing - and the "Escape under cover of daylight" moment didn't make any sense either.

The [Insert name here] Movie series annoys me - they have amazing potential to be funny but are always messed up flagrantly.


----------



## izartist (Feb 16, 2007)

The unrated version of Hostel, man it blew chunks.


----------



## skunktoy (Feb 16, 2007)

Battlefield Earth


----------



## Roki (Feb 16, 2007)

Jaws: The Revenge.


I mean, a "revenge shark"? wtf?


----------



## Myoti (Feb 16, 2007)

Half of those cheaply made 'family' my dad keeps renting, like "Clockmaker" and "Download a Ghost." 

Worst of all, though, was probably the animated "Puss in Boots" one. It practically wasn't even animated! It looked more like they took one frame and just stretched it around to make you believe it was 'moving.' And the 'singing' had to be some of the most atrocious, out of tune, out of rhythm dissonant noise I've ever heard on an animated film.



> that weird kung-pow movie


*knocks out your stomach plug for that*



> The book is *always* better.  As for the other part, they did that for simplicity, so they wouldn't have to explain as much; in the book, it wasn't definite either way, but it was extremely likely that if either died, the other would too, simply because having another mind that has become an embedded and intertwined part of your consciousness torn away and destroyed is by far the most deeply traumatic experience anyone could have -- which is why Galbatorix went crazy.


'Cept when the book isn't that great to begin with, i.e., _Eragon_. =|



> that "rider dies, dragon dies" thing sounds like a Pern ripoff. ;p


Have you read _Eragon_? It's like a wannabe LOTR meets Pern, minus the Threads and going "between" and all the other stuff that made the dragons 'cool.' D:


----------



## Hanazawa (Feb 16, 2007)

Myoti said:
			
		

> > that "rider dies, dragon dies" thing sounds like a Pern ripoff. ;p
> 
> 
> Have you read _Eragon_? It's like a wannabe LOTR meets Pern, minus the Threads and going "between" and all the other stuff that made the dragons 'cool.' D:



I've read reviews similar to that before, and that's part of the reason why no, in fact, I haven't read it yet 

(that and I'm more into short stories and graphic novels nowadays. Haven't read a novel-novel for personal reading since middle school.)


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Feb 16, 2007)

I was dragged to the Autumn in New York, starring Winona Ryder and Richard Geere.  You should not be so bored during a movie that you notice they repeat a costume.  It wasnt even so bad, it was good.  It was just crap on the big screen.


----------



## Myoti (Feb 17, 2007)

> I've read reviews similar to that before, and that's part of the reason why no, in fact, I haven't read it yet Smile


Tis probably good. You're not missing too much anyways (so lacking in originality, it was).



> (that and I'm more into short stories and graphic novels nowadays. Haven't read a novel-novel for personal reading since middle school.)


Ah, me as well. Incidentally, I believe the Pern series were the last actual novels I read for personal entertainment. =p

EDIT: Scratch that; forgot about _Ender's Game_. =D


----------



## Kiniel (Feb 17, 2007)

How about the Super Mario Bros. Movie?  That was one of the most awful things I've ever seen.  It hurts me on a very personal level as a gamer...

Also, in a history class one time we watched this wretched... thing called "Sankofa."  It was a fictional movie about a group of slaves on a plantation circa 1830.  It was one terribly messed-up film.

On a lesser note: Mission Impossible III didn't really wound my soul... it just sucked.  I figured I'd throw that one out here, though.  Seriously, though, it's bad when a movie resorts to poor cell phone reception as a dramatic plot device.  I was expecting James Earl Jones to step in an plug Verizon or something...


----------



## Rhainor (Feb 17, 2007)

Myoti said:
			
		

> 'Cept when the book isn't that great to begin with, i.e., Eragon. =|



You're right, "Eragon" wasn't _great_.  _Good_, yes, but not _great_.  Of course, Paolini's not a _great_ writer...yet.  He will be, though, in time.

A great writer needs a lot of personal experience to draw from for inspiration, and being only 15 years old when he started writing "Eragon", Paolini didn't have that yet, so the story suffered, and he had to draw inspiration from other sources.  He showed much improvement with "Eldest", which is bordering on _great_ in its own right.  I expect the third book in the series to take top spot as the best book I've ever read -- and I'm rather picky when it comes to praising books.



/YMMV


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 17, 2007)

Kiniel said:
			
		

> How about the Super Mario Bros. Movie?  That was one of the most awful things I've ever seen.  It hurts me on a very personal level as a gamer...


I dunno. I've thought of that movie as "It's so bad it's funny/enteraining".


----------



## imnohbody (Feb 17, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Silva-Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except when it's not.

Take Crichton's The Andromeda Strain. Reading the book, I was left wondering why I bothered taking the time to go to the local library to check it out. The movie version flowed better for me.

See also Ludlum's Bourne books, particularly The Bourne Identity. That Carlos subplot bored me to tears, reading the book after I had seen the movie, which seemed a lot more tightly scripted, as far as plot development goes. That the BI movie didn't go into quite as much detail, at the end, about Bourne's past was fine with me. It was a nice change of pace, IMO, from "here's the hero, and all you ever need to know about him".

(I've not read The Bourne Supremacy, so I can't compare it to the movie. Bourne2 was a bit of a letdown compared to the original, but still worth the matinee theater ticket price, IMO.)


----------



## Rhainor (Feb 17, 2007)

{points to Imnohbody's post}  ...And this is what happens when I forgo my usual mantra and make a generalization.

Properly speaking, I should have said "the book is almost *always* better than the movie".


----------



## Rot-Fuchs (Feb 17, 2007)

the grudge and the grudge 2 i hated them it made me sick to my stomach, but not with fear... only disgust it ruined the best part of the movie ( the candy and popcorn) for me.... whats worse i let myself get conned into seeing the second one... i perfectly timed each killing and left early because i couldnt stand it anymore... if you havnt seen em yet save yourself 35 or so dollars and DONT SEE THEM!

though if anyone hears of a producer taking up a movie based on an R.A. Salvatore book please tell me... so i can rip his guts out and feed them to him... i wont have that series ruined.... most of my college days were spent reading those books...  (i couldnt afford a tv and was in a crappy dorm)


----------



## Kyrre (Feb 17, 2007)

The Wicker Man.  Ugh, it was horrible.  Truly horrible.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 17, 2007)

We've all been burned at the multiplex... personally I've sat through enough horrid crapola that I'm now quite a bit more careful about what I'll plunk down my hard-earned $$$ to watch. Let me think, what were some of the worst offenders?

Well, I remember being quite annoyed with an old sci-fi horror flick called 'Virus', starring Jamie Lee Curtis. I wanted to walk out on that one, but I didn't because it became sort of fascinating watching the movie decompose further and further as it went along.

I hated, hated, HATED 'Armageddon'. After that I learned my lesson about Michael Bay and stayed way the hell away from 'Pearl Harbor'.

I was thoroughly irritated by 'Forrest Gump' and its manipulatively simple-minded portrayal of history and family values. 

I could have done without 60% of 'Team America'... it would have made a great 20 minute action spoof, but blown up to feature length I found it to be boring, preachy and wildly overrated.

Disney's 'Hercules' made me want to hurl. Smug pop-culture quoting, shallow self-satisfied crap. Arrgh.

The second and third 'Matrix' movies. Nuff said. Same with the new 'Star Wars' trilogy. "Oh, Padme, the city looks so beautiful tonight... because I love youuuuu." Barf.

'Austin Powers 3' had to be one of the worst cases of celebrity navel-gazing I've ever squirmed through.

'Charlie's Angels 2: Full Throttle' gave me a migraine. It was like watching a bunch of shiny, glittery tin foil grinding around inside a high-speed industrial blender for two hours. With Bernie Mac.

'Signs'. Worst. Ending. Ever. To this day, whenever a movie falls apart at the end, my friends and I say it 'pulled a Signs'.

The crowning champ of movies I dearly wish I hadn't seen, though, has to be 'Dungeons & Dragons'. I didn't see 'Eragon', but I don't care how bad folks say it was... there's no way, NO WAY it could have hurt as bad as 'D&D'. I'd call it a train wreck of a film, but even train wrecks have a certain morbid fascination to them... this thing makes you not want to live.


----------



## imnohbody (Feb 18, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> {points to Imnohbody's post}  ...And this is what happens when I forgo my usual mantra and make a generalization.



Welcom to teh intarweb.

:twisted:




[size=xx-small](It actually physically hurt me, a little, to type it like that on purpose.)[/size]


----------



## soundhound (Feb 18, 2007)

1 night in chyna


----------



## GrinninCroc (Feb 18, 2007)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> Rhainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also Jaws! 

You'll notice that Pete Benchleys book was only a success after the film was released.. and that all of his books following the success of Jaws all involved giant sea monters (The Beast, The Creature) all of which were doomed to straight-to-tv mini-series!


----------



## Wakboth (Feb 18, 2007)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> Rhainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For example, _Godfather_ the movie is miles better than Puzo's rather mediocre novel. 

My personal soul-sapping movie experiences include _Armageddon_ (only tolerable when absolutely drunk) and _Terminator 3_; unlike the former abomination, it's actually fairly good... except that it clashes hopelessly with _Terminator 2_.


----------



## darkdoomer (Feb 18, 2007)

cant remember the title but it was a weird stuff on Arte.
otherwise, Pi.   i loved how gloomy this movie was.

also, Mullholland drive. 

*defrags*


----------



## EdgarCorona (Feb 21, 2007)

Stay Alive made me ashamed to be a gamer. That movie was just terrible, I didn't even finish watching it.

And I once rented a movie called Epoch because it had a cool cover. Man that movie sucked.


----------



## dragonfan (Feb 22, 2007)

i've seen some really shitty movies before man i turned off the tv and went into my room it was so depressing.i second that on the super mario bros movie that movie was so cool i grew up in the era when the first mario bros game was released and the show too.


----------



## Rhainor (Feb 23, 2007)

Stitch said:
			
		

> The crowning champ of movies I dearly wish I hadn't seen, though, has to be 'Dungeons & Dragons'. I didn't see 'Eragon', but I don't care how bad folks say it was... there's no way, NO WAY it could have hurt as bad as 'D&D'. I'd call it a train wreck of a film, but even train wrecks have a certain morbid fascination to them... this thing makes you not want to live.



I caught part the D&D movie on Sci-Fi channel at some point, and...yeah, it was painful.  I have a hard time imagining any feature film (as in, made for and shown in theaters first) which involves dragons as a major part of the plot being remotely as bad as D&D...and I've got a pretty good imagination.

As I've said before, I liked "Eragon"...so much so that I've seen it six times.


----------



## Kiernen (Feb 23, 2007)

I rented Branned and Exposed 2 not too long ago, and I would've rather shoved spoons in my eyes than watch how it would turn out.

Well, not really because this movie was BAD... just, really, really graphic. Normally, I love gore. Really gorey-gore. I'm a horror movie junkie. But... what I didn't know was that this footage was 100% REAL, no acting, just sick, sick people that showed me real footage of people raping others with drills and guys getting their penis' cut off by rusty saws. ~shudders~

But away from those images now. =D
One movie that I thought destroyed a little part of me was, like other people have said, Stay Alive. It... it was horrible.
And, after reading the book, Stephin King's 'IT' was awful to me aswell.

And oh God.. this just came to me. Have any of you guys ever seen 'Terror Toons'? Probably not, it was a really really cheap B movie... but man.. it was even worse than the first one I mentioned. I watched the extra footage and they used NO money making this movie. They used cheap cameras, didn't pay the actors, and 'made' their own fake blood. You guys should see this one, seriously. It would be awesome if you were on acid, but otherwise... it had the storyline of a porno without the porn and lame computer effects.


----------



## quark (Feb 23, 2007)

Kiernen said:
			
		

> people raping others with drills



Haha don't ever watch a movie called Tetsuo the Iron Man then.  The guys penis turns into a drill and then sex happens.  A lot of people really like the movie, and from a visual standpoint, I can see why. Visually the movie is absolutely insane looking, especially considering it came from the late 80's, early 90's. But I couldn't make heads or tails of the story.


----------



## Kiernen (Feb 23, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> Haha don't ever watch a movie called Tetsuo the Iron Man then.Â Â The guys penis turns into a drill and then sex happens.Â Â A lot of people really like the movie, and from a visual standpoint, I can see why. Visually the movie is absolutely insane looking, especially considering it came from the late 80's, early 90's. But I couldn't make heads or tails of the story.



Hahaha, that actually sounds quite amusing. xD


----------



## quark (Feb 23, 2007)

Kiernen said:
			
		

> quark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said, it's worth it for the visual style, and I know that there are people who liked the story as well. But those are usually people who do the whole metaphor thing, and like to dig deeper into a story than what's on the surface. Unfortunately for me, I don't have the smarts for such things, and always watch a movie and take the story at face value, and will always miss anything deeper than that.

http://www.midnighteye.com/reviews/tetsuoim.shtml  Just in case you want to check the movie out.  And Mightnight Eye is a pretty good site to search for Japanese flicks in general.


----------



## Jayness (Feb 23, 2007)

I usually don't go see a movie if I have any hunch, that I don't like it. But there is one, that was so crappy that it kept me from seeing the rest of the sequels;
Scary movie 2 (first one was alright... on some level).

Can't remember any else 9_9
*Edit:*
Oh yeah - Finding Nemo! Biggest mistake of my life.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Feb 23, 2007)

The Lion King 1 1/2. I didn't even expect much from it to begin with.

Also, Ultraviolet.


----------



## dragonfan (Feb 23, 2007)

Jayness said:
			
		

> I usually don't go see a movie if I have any hunch, that I don't like it. But there is one, that was so crappy that it kept me from seeing the rest of the sequels;
> Scary movie 2 (first one was alright... on some level).
> 
> Can't remember any else 9_9
> ...



my sister in RL owns that movie it's a piece of crap and i am not fond of most disney sequels.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Feb 26, 2007)

Too bad I can't list non theatre viewings, because I'd have a lot. 

Fear.com was horrible. I knew it would be, but my mom wanted to see it, and she was visiting me so I figured I should do something with it.

Species 2 was really boring. Waste of time.

I'd throw in Armageddon, but I didn't actually pay to see that one. 

Y tu Mama, Tambien. Actually, I think it's a great movie. The problem was, I was saw it with my dad. For anyone that knows the movie, you can imagine what I was going through.

Death to Smoochie. And this one I saw with my grandmother. 

The Cell kind of raped my soul from the disturbing images, but this one I still liked.


----------



## Seto Ashura (Feb 26, 2007)

The League of Extraordinary Gentleman.

Oh, GAWD, how that movie sucked.


----------



## WolfSoldier (Feb 27, 2007)

Silva-Dragon said:
			
		

> that weird kung-pow movie



What?! That movie rocks


----------



## izartist (Feb 27, 2007)

WolfSoldier said:
			
		

> Silva-Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god, he just punched his stomach out, no blood or anything, just his stomach plug!


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Feb 27, 2007)

The Super Mario Brother's Movie....

Please don't make me talk about that.....


----------



## Charha (Feb 27, 2007)

That official Dungeons and Dragons movie... *groan* And anything made by Uwe Boll, naturally.


----------



## Rouge2 (Feb 27, 2007)

"Scarface"

A good movie, but what happens to the main character will destroy the die hard Tony Montana Fans.


----------



## quark (Feb 27, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> "Scarface"
> 
> A good movie, but what happens to the main character will destroy the die hard Tony Montana Fans.



Um...you do know that the Scarface movie was made way, way, WAY before the videogame, right?


----------



## Seto Ashura (Feb 27, 2007)

EdgarCorona said:
			
		

> Stay Alive made me ashamed to be a gamer. That movie was just terrible, I didn't even finish watching it.
> 
> And I once rented a movie called Epoch because it had a cool cover. Man that movie sucked.


Ya gotta admit, Frankie Muniz rawked face in that movie, even if it sucked horribly.

See, this is why stuff like that doesn't happen IRL. See, if this game were to break out, guys like me would beat it within thirty minutes, pwn EVERY aspect of the game, discover the hidden cheats, play it AGAIN and RUIN that Countess Lady's shiat with massively overpowering cheats, play it AGAIN so you can corpse-hump EVERYTHING, then go and try and trade the game back in for some chump-change.


----------



## The_Pyrex (Feb 27, 2007)

Actually I've never seen a movie I hated. It's true. 

Not alot that I've been all OMFG about, but never hated.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Feb 27, 2007)

speaking of Stay Alive......WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/428258/

Lineage II would make a better movie..only if this song's in the soundtrack tho ^^


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Feb 27, 2007)

The_Pyrex said:
			
		

> Actually I've never seen a movie I hated. It's true.
> 
> Not alot that I've been all OMFG about, but never hated.



XD exactly what I was thinking. I've seen boring and B movies but never a movie I hated.


----------



## DragonRift (Feb 28, 2007)

I can't think of only one, so here's a few:

*Freddy Got Fingered* --- Tom Green is not funny.  Never has been, and never will be.

*Napoleon Dynamite* --- not a HORRIBLE movie, but definitely one of the most overblown, overhyped, and flat-out bland comedies I've seen in years.  It had its moments, but it did not deserve all the credit it received.

*Armageddon* --- The amount this movie made in theaters proves how much of the general public loves to lap up the most intellectually devoid movie out there.  The film was full of so much stupidity, I actually felt my brain go numb halfway through it.

*The Matrix Revolutions* --- Talk about the ultimate way to destroy a saga that had loads of potential.  The Wachowski Brothers deserve to be anally raped with pine cones for giving us one of the biggest cop-out finales for any trilogy in cinematic history.

*Any of the "insert genre here" Movie flicks* --- *Scary Movie* was okay for a senseless chuckle, but the way they keep coming up with new spoofs is definitely a pure display of beating a dead, decomposing horse.  These movies are not funny.  At all.  If any of you paid money to see these in theaters, I would love to pelt you in the back of the head with sharp ice cubes.  You suck.

*All movies by Uwe Boll* --- This is more than enough reason for them to revive *Mystery Science Theater 3000*.  That's all his movies are good for.

*Super Mario Bros.* --- When little goombas go from little angry mushrooms with sneakers to giant 7-foot tall reptiles with tiny heads, you're looking at the absolute worst video game adaptation ever made.  Even Uwe Boll got stuff right in his flicks... now that's bad!

*All horror/remakes that star no-name teeny-bopper actors* --- When are you people going to get the hint that these are not scary movies?  When are you also going to get the hint that remakes of classics are almost always garbage from the get-go?  It's all the same:  Group of dim-witted kids go to some scary place where they get killed off one-by-one in grisly fashion, only to have one or two barely get out alive after a special effect-filled climax...  or they all die, in hopes that they can make a sequel.  If I spoiled anything for you with that synopsis, you make Baby Jesus cry.


----------



## dragonfan (Feb 28, 2007)

DragonRift said:
			
		

> I can't think of only one, so here's a few:
> 
> *Freddy Got Fingered* --- Tom Green is not funny.Â Â Never has been, and never will be.
> 
> ...



i second that on the super mario bros movie i loved that movie so much
that i wanted to see more of it.i grew up during the time of the movie release and it was so fun and it was some pure action in it.but the rest
of those suck.


----------



## quark (Feb 28, 2007)

Pomander said:
			
		

> Wasn't a movie in the theatre, but oh man.. OH MAN.
> 
> THE STINK OF FLESH.
> 
> The quality of my life was diminished by that movie. Never have I been simultaneously so horrified and amused. Zombie sex and conjoined twin make-out session ought to say enough.



That sounds AWESOME. Unless it's a Troma flick. I stay ten miles away from all Troma movies.


----------



## quark (Feb 28, 2007)

Pomander said:
			
		

> quark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I looked it up, and the people in it sound MESSED UP.  What kind of deranged individual would get it on with a zombie?  I don't think it would even be that satisfying considering one would have to restrain the zombie really well. Not only that, but HELLO, there's the possibility of getting zombified via zombie love juice. Bleeechhhh.
That said though, my curiousity has been roused.  My only problem is that I get very nervous and jumpy watching zombie flicks.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 1, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> Pomander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, remember the end of Shaun of the Dead, where they where watching the talk show that has a woman claiming she refuses to give up her husband, who is now a zombie. I love when the talk show host asks if she still sleeps with him. :b


----------



## KristynLioness (Mar 1, 2007)

Got dragged to Date Movie with some friends last year and it fried my brain and retinas. Worst movie I saw in my life. If you haven't seen it be grateful. It's just really crude and wraunchy and I saw a lot of things in there I could've gone without seeing.


----------



## W0lfB0y (Mar 1, 2007)

The worst movie I've seen...and sadly enough spent money to see........Cursed   So so horrible lol


----------



## Ylm (Mar 1, 2007)

DragonRift said:
			
		

> *Super Mario Bros.*



This is a quality movie and I will hear nothing of the opposite direction >:C

Also Eragon gets my vote I guess. It was as cheesy and bad as I thought it would be, but more. And not in the good way.


----------



## moebius_wazlib (Mar 2, 2007)

The only movie that I ever wanted to walk out on/fall asleep in (and I've seen a lot of bad movies): Van Helsing. Where were... any of the elements of plot and/or compelling characters?


----------



## AnarchicQ (Mar 2, 2007)

DooM.
I've been a huge DooM fan since it's creation. It was one of my family's bonding things. Sometimes we would play it under blankets to block out the light. We showed it to my cousin, and now he's a hacker. Arch Vile is the greatest Monster ever. And FUCK IDCLIP! It's IDSPISOPOPD fuckers!

...Guys? The guns talked and the monsters looked like melting candles. CANDLES!!


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 2, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I know.  I have the Platinum Edition of that movie on DVD.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 4, 2007)

Ylm said:
			
		

> Also Eragon gets my vote I guess. It was as cheesy and bad as I thought it would be, but more. And not in the good way.



See my previous post in this thread.


----------



## Nohbdy (Mar 4, 2007)

Anything with Martin Lawrence in it.

Me being a gringo, I don't really have that much justification to look at members of another ethnicity and label their actions as belittling to their own kinsmen. But to me, there's just something so horribly obscene, vulgar and... Racist... about the majority of media directed at & portraying Afro-American culture & society. To me, it belittles blacks. And Martin Lawrence? Look at his movies:

*Black Knight
*Blue Streak
*Big Momma's House 1 & 2
*National Security
*Wild Hogs
*A Thin Line Between Love and Hate

He's not the worst. Will Smith & Ice Cube do as much damage. Along with the Waynes Brothers & Eddie Murphy (What The Shit Murphy? NORBITZ?!). At least after being exposed to some alternative media (Boondocks, Immortal Technique, Dave Chappelle show etc) I don't feel like a racist anymore for hating everything black oriented I saw & heard. 

Aside from that, only other thing on my mind right now that hasn't been discussed yet is the Deuce Bigalow films. Really horrible display of Ignorance.


----------



## Papi the Fox (Sep 14, 2008)

Street Fighter: the Movie.Not the animated ones, because those are made of win. I'm talking about the live-action one with Jean-Claude Van Damme as Guile.I small piece of me died when I saw this trash. *goes to play SF4 to cleanse*


----------



## X (Sep 14, 2008)

superhero movie
epic movie
scary movie 1-4
disaster movie
tropic thunder
cars
the jungle book
the fox and the hound


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 14, 2008)

More necro?

*wristslash*


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd have to say the latest Mummy movie (I only saw the end, but... it made me RAAAAGE)

and possibly 12 Dresses (or whatever it's called)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 14, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> More necro?
> 
> *wristslash*



Maybe FA programmers can make an auto-lock program that all threads that go more than a month without a post lock?


----------



## Cero (Sep 14, 2008)

Papi the Fox said:


> Street Fighter: the Movie.Not the animated ones, because those are made of win. I'm talking about the live-action one with Jean-Claude Van Damme as Guile.I small piece of me died when I saw this trash. *goes to play SF4 to cleanse*


HOLY FUCKING MEGA NECROS, BATMAN!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 14, 2008)

Earn_BlackHeart said:


> oh jeez... lemme see...
> 
> Bowling For Columbine, Farenheit 9/11... corruption in the air ring a bell?
> 
> ...



Michael moore is on my list... Any movie by him...


----------



## Azure (Sep 14, 2008)

Michael Moore is a faggot.   And a liar.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Michael Moore is a faggot.   And a liar.



So he's your average human being then?


----------



## VGJustice (Sep 14, 2008)

I saw _Bloodrayne_ in the theater. I'll never have that hour and a half of my life back. It felt more like 3 hours. ; -;


----------



## Kume (Sep 14, 2008)

The Grudge 2

The five minutes i spent in the theater trying to watch it almost killed me.
They had to life-flight me out of the parking lot because i flat-lined i was trying so hard not to just burn the fucking theater down for acctualy charging people, and all of the people who acctualy payed to see that utter piece of shit movie.


Im still recovering...and i saw it the day it came out


----------



## Prowler (Sep 14, 2008)

brotherhood of the wolf


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 14, 2008)

skunktoy said:


> Battlefield Earth



Seconded.  And not just because Hubbard wrote it.

Also, _Star Trek V: The Final Frontier_.  I read the book, which is half-decent sci-fi pulp, but I read it before seeing the movie.  The movie was the most jumbled mess of effects and a plot that had its limbs and wings plucked off that could be branded Star Trek, one that thankfully didn't claim even 90 minutes of my life.


----------



## VGJustice (Sep 14, 2008)

And now that I see just how old this topic was...


Papi the Fox said:


> Street Fighter: the Movie.Not the animated ones, because those are made of win. I'm talking about the live-action one with Jean-Claude Van Damme as Guile.I small piece of me died when I saw this trash. *goes to play SF4 to cleanse*


----------



## Uro (Sep 14, 2008)

The movie "frogs" was probably the worst movie ever filmed.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068615/

I facepalmed throughout the entire thing. Although it was so bad it was actually very humorous.


----------



## Steele (Sep 15, 2008)

Double Post


----------



## Steele (Sep 15, 2008)

What's worse, thread necromancy or posting the same tired crap every month?  

Movies that aided in devouring my will to live - 

*Kung Pow - *That atrocity made me physically ill. I normally can sit through ANY film once, but that I just couldn't bear to watch. It had been hyped up so much, too! The commercials for it looked great, and I begged my friend for two weeks to go watch it with me...One of my friends tried to "enlighten" me on the good aspects of the movie...I only got about halfway through it. Thankfully, though, my retarded-gerbil memory kicked in and I can't remember anything about the movie, other than the fact it sucked harder than a hoover hooked into a transformer.

*All Dogs Go To Heaven - A Christmas Carol* I watched this once. Only once. And I cracked jokes all the way through it - I'm a huge fan of the ADG2H movies...Even the 2nd one. This ruined it for everyone...I understand dumbing things down to a child's level, but going to any extreme is a bad idea in Hollywood, at least where quality is concerned. Even pot did not make this movie tolerable - and I smoked alllllooooot of ganja that night.

*Black Sheep -* Okay, this was funny in it's own right...But still, it deserves mention for the fact that I totally wasted two hours of my life and 1$ in the bargain bin at Wal-Mart. 

"Use your third eye!" "Oh...My...God! The Feng Shui  in this room is horrible!" 

* Operation Dumbo Drop - * Another two hours of my childhood, gone forever. I could have been skipping stones, or skipping stoned or doing any other worthwhile activity. No, I sat in a theater and watched Bill Murray devastate his career, one elephant turd at a time.

*Bring It On -* More fun than a barrel of monkies! Only it's one monkey, and the collective IQ of every character in the movie equals up to the IQ of said monkey.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 15, 2008)

VGJustice said:


> And now that I see just how old this topic was...
> 
> [img snipped]



This is an ageless topic.  I knew full well I was seconding a post more than a year old.  I searched the thread to make sure I wasn't repeating my own contribution.

Also, _Santa Claus Conquers the Martians_.  "Campy" can't even begin to describe it.


----------



## iBurro (Sep 15, 2008)

Anything with Nicolas Cage in it. =_=;; I don't even know how that talentless cur got onto the big screen, but I very desperately want him off. Every movie I've seen with him in it (especially the Wicker Man) has made me want to vomit nails.

And that one Disney movie that glorified slavery? Song of the South, I think it's called? BLAGH!! Nearly gouged my eyes out on that one. >_<;;


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 15, 2008)

star wars ep1-3 with 3 being the WORST, ruined darth vader for me so bad and my mom really wishes she had not seen it as it jst really ruined vader's character...

aslo babe 2 was really morbid, that movie just really rubbed me the wrong way

the new wonka movie while not horrid, is somthing i wish i had waited for it to come to TV to see.

and gawd, dungeons and dragons was lame, so lame, i want ma money back

and there was this big deal about the final fantasy movie in theatres years back, i had heard so much about FF games but never played them so i went to go see it....it was not like magic and myth fantasy it was sci-fi....and not that great...


----------



## HumanLombax (Sep 15, 2008)

DUNE....... That was just 3 Hours of just total WTF for me


----------



## Nargle (Sep 15, 2008)

I went and saw the Happening when it first came out... walked out of the theatre halfway through. 

And that ticket was flippin' $9.50!!


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 15, 2008)

Silent Hill, they bombed it.
-.-


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 15, 2008)

10,000 B.C. and Balls of Fury, a gimme.


----------



## HumanLombax (Sep 15, 2008)

GOD! Napoleon Dynamite! No Plot, No climax, no Real story line, no comedy;Completely pointless!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 15, 2008)

Silva-Dragon said:


> that weird kung-pow movie



what are you talking about, that movie's epic! 
(Well I wouldn't pay money to see it lol)


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2008)

It was SO bad though.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 15, 2008)

I was dragged to miss congeniality about three times by my ex, thank god she paid for it but that's about 4 hours of my life wasted on the same crappy movie.*sighs* women.


----------



## Meliz (Sep 15, 2008)

no country for old men.
every movie my school made me watch except for "the pianist" and "character". if i ever get whoever made "killer kid" i'm ripping their french heart out. seriously, it's a french flick, so it's a french heart that needs to be removed violently and painfully.


----------



## Jonnaius (Sep 15, 2008)

My mam dragged me to see 'Mamma Mia!' cos no one else would go with her.

and it turned out to be good! I'm almost ashamed of myself. I know have abba on my iPod... :S

Anyway, my contribution to this would be the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy film. I was really looking forward to it, and then it sucked. The book is WAY better. Douglas Adams was a genius!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 15, 2008)

Uro said:


> It was SO bad though.



Well I saw it when I was like 13 lol...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 15, 2008)

Kung Pow: Enter The Fist is hilarious.


----------



## Papi the Fox (Sep 15, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Kung Pow: Enter The Fist is hilarious.



QFT


----------



## Kano (Sep 15, 2008)

The Abandoned... it just sucked. It was obvious the director himself/herself didn't know how to develop a plot and it really didn't make any sense. Of course I left half-way through, MAYBE it got better but I really doubt it.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 15, 2008)

Kano said:


> *The Abandoned*... it just sucked. It was obvious the director himself/herself didn't know how to develop a plot and it really didn't make any sense. Of course *I left half-way through*, MAYBE it got better but I really doubt it.



Lol, that movie got abandoned


----------



## Kano (Sep 15, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Lol, that movie got abandoned



Yep xD Me and my mom made that joke the whole way back home lol


----------



## hillbilly guy (Sep 15, 2008)

i saw bully yesterday it was about some kid the kill a bully in Miami sucked it was like a lot of 80 year old men trying to talk like thugs


----------



## OssumPawesome (Sep 15, 2008)

Hitman movie made me cry on the inside :C


----------



## Lukar (Sep 15, 2008)

*Movies I'm glad I saw*
- Bridge to Terabithia
- The Golden Compass
- Disturbia
- I Am Legend

*Movies I wish I hadn't seen*
- Hostel (Mainly cuz the first half of it's basically a porno)
- Click (The end of it really freaked me out for some reason)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 15, 2008)

Lukar said:


> *Movies I'm glad I saw*
> - Bridge to Terabithia
> - The Golden Compass
> - Disturbia
> ...



The Golden Compass? Are you serious?!


----------



## Shouden (Sep 15, 2008)

The Most disturbing movies I have seen:
8mm
Watership Down
Suspect Zero

Dumbest Movies:
Ghost of Mars
Joe's Apartment

Favorite:
Princess' Bride
Over The Hedge
Anything Pixar makes


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 15, 2008)

Shouden said:


> The Most disturbing movies I have seen:
> Watership Down
> 
> 
> ...



Watership Down is definitely disturbing....Joe's Apartment is disgusting. Seriously, why did they make a movie about COCKROACHES?!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 15, 2008)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire destroyed my soul as well.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 15, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire destroyed my soul as well.



No, the FIFTH one. That was just craptastic. Not to mention that they stole my word in that one.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 15, 2008)

Nargle said:


> No, the FIFTH one. That was just craptastic. Not to mention that they stole my word in that one.



I liked the fifth one... and 1-3. I got bipolar on it. You know there is two sides to Harry Potter readers: Ones that like the first two movies because of both their loyalty to the books and the other side liking the styles of the 3-5 movies. Just thought I should bring that up.


----------



## Jack (Sep 15, 2008)

I have not wasted my time on any movies I did not want to see. due to the fact that I'm a total research nerd, which means I research everything before developing an interest in it.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 15, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I liked the fifth one... and 1-3. I got bipolar on it. You know there is two sides to Harry Potter readers: Ones that like the first two movies because of both their loyalty to the books and the other side liking the styles of the 3-5 movies. Just thought I should bring that up.



I like the first and fourth one. What category to I fit into? XD

Mainly I like the magical-ness of those two. 2 and 3 were rather depressing, and 5 was BORING as hell.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Sep 16, 2008)

do rentals count? if they do, Sunshine destroyed part of me. it was one of those movies where it was bad, but not like horror scifi movie bad where you can laugh at it. it was just.. bad


----------



## TopazThunder (Sep 16, 2008)

Definitely Eragon and that one Pokemon movie (the one with Mewtwo I think...).

Other than that, I can't remember any other ones that were truly terrible, as I tend to be very picky with the movies I go to see.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 16, 2008)

Star Wars Episode 3. IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE THE RETURN OF THE OLD SAGA, LUCAS, YOU MONSTER!


Other than that, I don't put any faith in new films, so it's hard for me to be brought to my knees.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 16, 2008)

Clafier said:


> Definitely Eragon and that one Pokemon movie (the one with Mewtwo I think...).
> 
> Other than that, I can't remember any other ones that were truly terrible, as I tend to be very picky with the movies I go to see.



There were two Pokemon movies with Mewtwo (Pokemon: The First Movie and Pokemon: Mewtwo's Return)


----------



## Meliz (Sep 23, 2008)

police academy 8. they should have kept it to 7.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 23, 2008)

any M. Night Shymalan movie. The "twist" is completely IRRELEVANT to the plot! Wait, what? That has nothing to do with aliens in a 19th century village that can see ghosts!

what iBurro said about Nicholas Cage. He's just a bad actor, and one ugly horsefaced motherfucker. Thanks for ruining Ghostrider.

ANY horror movie today. They're all fucking remakes. Remember The Eye with Alba? That's a remake of one made in China in 2002! TWO-THOUSAND FUCKING-TWO!

Star Wars 1-3. No matter how good special effects got since 1977, they can't cover-up crappy script writing. Here's the synopsis of ALL THREE:

blahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahsmallfightblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahbigmotherfuckingspaceshipbattleandlightsaberduel. Might as well skip to the ending.

Rocky Balboa. Maaaaan. What was Stallone saying? Wait. HE'S STILL ALIVE!?

Action movies. PLOT! What happened to that element, guys? Oh, riiiiiight. Constant gunfights and big explosions. My friend amazingly convinced me to go see Live Free Or Die Hard. I walked home after leaving 15 minutes into it. Am I the only straight guy here who hates these celluloid pieces of cinematic rape?

The James Bond movies with Pierce Brosnan. What happened to quick wit and actual spy stuff? Oh, riiiiiiiight. Just plug the guns in here. What kind of spy uses his brain these days? Were those even based off the books?


*RAAAAAAAAAGE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 23, 2008)

Meet the Spartans
'Nuff said


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 23, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Meet the Spartans
> 'Nuff said



Pretty much any of those <insert theme>movies. The commercials are the only thing worth watching. Except for Scary Movie 1-3. Those were funny all the way through.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Sep 23, 2008)

Cannibal Holocaust.... >.< dont watch that movie if you are your soul dear


----------



## Key Key (Sep 23, 2008)

a few but I have a very weird sence of movies. 

1) Mars Attacks I felt like I dropped X.P. from watching it
2) War of the worlds with tom cruise 
3) some independent film that had a guy turn into a giant cockroach


----------



## Aikahime (Sep 23, 2008)

Some people seem to not realize Kung Pow and Mars Attacks, along with some other movies, were meant to be cheesy and stupid, that's why they're funny


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 23, 2008)

If anything, Mars Attacks was Tim Burton's homage to Ed Wood.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 23, 2008)

Anything with Jack Black in it. Especially his earliest "family" films (notably School of Rock and Nacho Libre).


----------



## Headcase Hare (Sep 23, 2008)

Queen of the Damned is the first thing that springs to mind. 
Da Vinci Code
And all the spoof movies the Scary Movie team keep doing. It's not funny anymore. Move on to something else, for the love of God.
Oh, and the Number 23.


----------



## Vexer (Sep 23, 2008)

The mist was so bad and
eragon. i wanted to kill everyone around me because they completely fucked up an awesome book


----------

